# Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

which of the above do you recommend?
are they comparable each other?
TIA!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_which of the above do you recommend?
are they comparable each other?
TIA!

Better question to ask, what is your HP goal?


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (T-Boy)*

I am right around 300whp and I use the APR intank. So far I have had no problems and the car runs perfectly.


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm gonna be running a t3 super 60 so my goal is 280-300whp


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_i'm gonna be running a t3 super 60 so my goal is 280-300whp

Thats what I have. I made 288whp and 270wtq at 20psi with the APR.


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (2004VdubJTI)*

nice! what software you running


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*

Eurodyne. Its a fairly new company from Canada. This winter I wanna go for 23psi and see if I can above that 300whp mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (1.8TTURBO)*

DO *NOT* run the Walbro intank pump in a Mk4 fuel tank unless you also add a surge tank. The Walbro inline is the version to go with. It is more powerful than the APR intank (which is a slightly modded unit from the TT225/R32) and will take you to 400+whp. The APR pump doesn't go that far but is a very fine OEM+ type set up. Keep in mind that there is no value to running more flow/pressure than your engine actually requires. 
For your intended level of power the APR unit is totally fine. If you value the drop-in fitment, then go for it. However, if you'd like to spend less money and yet have more performance potential for later, then the Walbro inline is your answer. Most folks set it up in the engine bay like this:

This relayed wiring harness makes installation a 30-minute excercise and delivers full battery voltage -increasing flow/pressure performance yet more:

Have fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump ([email protected])*

^i'll vouch for the walbro inline with USRT harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

so the walbro 255 intank is no good? 
what is a surge tank?
am i gonna be able to run the intank walbro with reliability or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*

Thanks for the vouch, Nola.









_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_am i gonna be able to run the intank walbro with reliability or not?

No, the Walbro in*tank* pump disables the dual stage protection that was built into the original pump holder. So, around turns with less than about 1/4 tank the fuel often sloshes/splashes/_surges_ away from the pick up point. This is a great way to blow up an engine. It has happened before! The Walbro in*line* leaves the OEM hardware in place 100%, so this is never a problem.

_Quote »_what is a surge tank?

A surge tank is a small fuel reservoir that is placed ahead of the main fuel tank. Study this diagram and you'll see how it works:

You could run 1000hp with stock fuel lines and the original intank fuel pump with a set up like that. One of these days fairly soonish USRT will bring a drop-in version to market, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by [email protected] at 12:53 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

scott hit the nail on the head. apr is only a audi 225 pump. walbro in tank is alright but you have to keep the tank mostly full in order to not suck air. ask me how i know this ;-) i dont mind tho, ive always been a full tank kinda guy. although if i had now it would suck air like that i would have gotten the inline unit. best of luck with you build.


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

But like Scott also said, the APR is good for the kid of power you want. It is expensive, but does install nicely and works great. The APR is the same pump used in the stage 3 and + also.


_Modified by 2004VdubJTI at 10:36 AM 9-13-2008_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (2004VdubJTI)*

i dont know what you guys are talking about ive got a 255 intank and ive got no issues at all, i can go around a corner with the gas light on and floor it and it pulls like it would with a full tank, no hiccups, no flat spots.. maybe people just dont install them correctly.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

hey thats my old 20ths engine bay.... listen to the man, get his harness and inline, i did, super clean and quick install


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

i guess its possible i didnt install it right although i think its unlikely. its pretty straight forward. you know ive heard from a few people that they didnt have any issue with their in tank pump too tho. i also didnt have a problem until i started getting around 280 wheel after that it would suck air in a straight line at 1/8 tank and bout 1/3rd tank around corners. oh well, im not gunna spend the money for a different one now. i can live with it.cheers


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (velocity196)*

do you have the lower cover for the stock housing installed, the one with the screen? i didnt have that and i had the common symptoms, then i took the pump out again, and cut the tube that goes from that cover into the base of the stock pump since the walbros pick up area is larger, and by cutting it down it would clip into place again and works in the same fashion it would for the stock pump and any issue was resolved, car runs alot better now. i almost bought the 034 bosch 044 setup, and tried that as a last resort before throwing the walbro away, and it worked great.


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

any pics of your install?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_do you have the lower cover for the stock housing installed, the one with the screen? i didnt have that and i had the common symptoms, then i took the pump out again, and cut the tube that goes from that cover into the base of the stock pump since the walbros pick up area is larger, and by cutting it down it would clip into place again and works in the same fashion it would for the stock pump and any issue was resolved, car runs alot better now. i almost bought the 034 bosch 044 setup, and tried that as a last resort before throwing the walbro away, and it worked great.

I've talked with him a while about this and I'm going to give this route a go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

yep I got that lower scren thing on but it's not the stock on it's the one that come with the pump. I'll have to see if I got the stock pump still, it would be worth a try. Thanks for the top. No pics sorry, it's super easy tho. Well, getting the big screw down thingy off was kinda a pita but other than that it's easy. 


_Modified by velocity196 at 12:45 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_any pics of your install?

no sorry, no pictures, before i do things, im like YEAH IM GONNA TAKE PICTURES THIS TIME! then i get to doing it and forget completely about it.







, im really not much help around here.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_yep I got that lower scren thing on but it's not the stock on it's the one that come with the pump. I'll have to see if I got the stock pump still, it would be worth a try. Thanks for the top. No pics sorry, it's super easy tho. Well, getting the big screw down thingy off was kinda a pita but other than that it's easy. 

_Modified by velocity196 at 12:45 AM 9-14-2008_

i bought the universal tool for it, it was 15 bucks, ive used it about 4 times on my car and on about 2-3 other cars as well, definently got my money out of it. then when putting it back on, i put the seal into the tank first, then slid the pump housing into the seal, using gasoline as lubricant for it, much easier than fiddling with that seal trying to get it all in the tank


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

man nice job with the wiring kit Scotty







Wish that was around when I had my 1.8t







lol


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_which of the above do you recommend?
are they comparable each other?
TIA!

I have the APR intank on my car, have no problems, but still have to return to TyrolSport for a bosch 044 inline pump we will add ontop of the APR for more pull and pushing the car.... Also if your not a big fan of the pump whine, you can add a Hobbs switch to activate the pump at higher boost levels and not deal with the constant whine..
Call Mike P. @ TyrolSport if you have questions about the setup!
i can tell you that the apr intank supported 400whp @ 24 psi, when i had a $hitty dyno last year H20..... car was so heatsoaked and pulling timing from changes i made and was adapting on the dyno







though i was the highest number and an Inducktion motorsport VR6T that came with a 404whp dyno, only hit 360...








UNI ftw


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_i dont know what you guys are talking about ive got a 255 intank and ive got no issues at all

Hold a sec... Do you have a Mk4 VW or a "boosted b5" as your screen name (and discussion of the 034 kit) implies? Those are two very different vehicles with distinct hardware set ups that cannot be compared. I can tell you for a fact that a single stage pump works just fine in the Audi B5 chassis. That includes the Walbro intank and Bosch intank pumps.

If you have made the Walbro intank work in a *Mk4 VW* tank, then I tip my hat to you. If you have not, then the point should be made explicitly clear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hold a sec... Do you have a Mk4 VW or a "boosted b5" as your screen name (and discussion of the 034 kit) implies? Those are two very different vehicles with distinct hardware set ups that cannot be compared. I can tell you for a fact that a single stage pump works just fine in the Audi B5 chassis. That includes the Walbro intank and Bosch intank pumps.

If you have made the Walbro intank work in a *Mk4 VW* tank, then I tip my hat to you. If you have not, then the point should be made explicitly clear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have an *02 gti*.. the B5 was a while ago, i just never changed my user name
the walbro intank works find as a single pump(pick up and pressure) its very quiet in the tank for what it is, compared to a friends intank 044 setup on his S4 that is a screamer. i havent had a hiccup yet with the walbro since th elast tweaks ive done. i was out ripping around last night 23-24psi, im right above the empty mark, pump stay's quiet, car still moves along without an issue, maybe im lucky, or maybe not. who knows exactly, but my car runs 100%


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_i have an *02 gti*.. the B5 was a while ago, i just never changed my user name...maybe im lucky, or maybe not. who knows exactly, but my car runs 100%

As promised... 
Nah, there's not such thing as "luck". There's either something unique about your car or the way you implemented the pump. It can't be anything else (unless you're lying).














Secondly, over the years I have actually seen some folks use the Walbro intank successfully. However, I've seen so many more have serious trouble. There were a few blown up engines back in the 2002 - 2004 time period back when these pumps were used more frequently. So, as a fuel systems consultant I have to advocate the universally proven solution. That'd either be the APR intank or a Walbro/Bosch inline.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh i hear ya. ive seen more horror stories than anything else, which is why 99% of people are doing an inline somewhere. im just had no reason to do otherwise. i was a keystroke away from buying an inline 044 setup but figured id give it one more try and i drove to florida and back the next day without an issue. i was thoroughly impressed it had worked that well.. my next car with have a 3pump hanger in the tank


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

Ok, I ordered the Walbro universal 255 inline pump and wondering if I will need the wiring harness or if there is another route or what exactly my options are. Also car is an 01 225 TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Mike, your options are:
a) Build your own harness (~$25 in sourced parts + 2 hours time). This assumes that you can do electrical fabrication.
b) Invest in the USRT harness for $65 and drop it in once and for all.
Some folks take special joy/pride in doing it all by themselves. Others are more practical about it. Our harness is fully relayed, btw, so you get full battery voltage = maximum pump output and total safety. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok so I should trade my walbro intank for inline + i'm gonna need the wiring harness and this will be the most reliable way to go although it will provide the fuel my car will need to run my setup.


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (1.8TTURBO)*

I am about to tear into my Audi, then I read this... I'm glad Walbros sell easily on eBay...
I was a bit concerned of the Walbro GS341 + the stock fuel system anyway...
What is the simplist way to convert to aircraft at the tank? and who makes aftermarket/high flow fuel rails for our cars? 
I cant even install my Aeromotive AFPR on the stock rail!
BTW, Aeromotive makes great inline fuel pumps -may want to have a look before you make your final purchase decision


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (jk35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jk35* »_I am about to tear into my Audi, then I read this... I'm glad Walbros sell easily on eBay...

You should definitely consult with eBay's fueling department to complete your set up.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You should definitely consult with eBay's fueling department to complete your set up.









Agreed. I no longer buy parts off ebay. I bought one $15 temp sensor off ebay only for it to fail within a month. You cannot get the customer support or a warranty from most places on ebay that justify the couple dollars saved...I would rather pay a little extra (if any) and get parts from reputable places like USRT, Unitronics, and INA among other forum sponsors. Thanks for the reply to my question Scott and I will be placing my order for the wiring harness soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (jk35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jk35* »_I'm glad Walbros sell easily on eBay...


Or... did you mean that you'd sell your pump on eBay and pick one up from a reputable vendor (e.g. USRT







). So long as you're interested in supporting those that serve the community I have no problems with addressing your concerns.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump ([email protected])*

Never had an issue with my intank pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But, the APR pump is much more expensive then an inline or intake walbro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (18T_BT)*

stock intank w/ an inline pump (255 or 044) is definitely the way to go.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_stock intank w/ an inline pump (255 or 044) is definitely the way to go.

I'll trade you my stock MKIV pump for your stock TT pump







. 
I think there's probably a good way to do intanks... just need some experimentation. I'm just afraid to do it personally


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I'll trade you my stock MKIV pump for your stock TT pump







. 
I think there's probably a good way to do intanks... just need some experimentation. I'm just afraid to do it personally









No reason. 044 inline and you're good to go








Where you been Trevor? Forum is missing a sarcastic near 300whp k04 guy lol.


_Modified by themachasy at 2:20 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (themachasy)*

So what HP should my TT 225 fuel pump be good to? I talked to a guy on here by the name of GiannosTT225Q Roadster who claims close to 400 AWHP and stock fuel pump with 630cc injectors...(I already have my Walbro just curious if this sounds right) here is a direct quote from him. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GiannosTT225Q Roadster* »_ 
I also went with 630cc siemens injectors, but I dont use an extra fuel pump. I dont see why its needed. There is more than enough fuel with stock pump. I actually have set it up to run a bit rich to avoid detonation. My fuel trims are -14% now at 75% duty cycle (a bit rich for 25 psi, but spot on for 28psi) and there is room to add another 15-20% fuel if I want to by raising the duty cycle if I ever want to run more boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (turbott920)*

Let's do some easy math here. Giannos says that his 630cc injectors are running at 75% duty cycle. So, do 630 * .75 and that leaves ~475cc/minute flow. A factory TT225 pump (a.k.a. APR pump) can certainly supply *that* kind of fuel. So, this part of the claim makes sense. 
What doesn't add up is the output. That 400awhp translates to about 480 at the crank (assuming a 20% driveline loss). Does that sound at all reasonable for pump fuel? I'd like to see his AFRs.


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, so I have the Intank and i'm going this way any advise will be great.
My mechanic told me he's always installed intank pump (not vw's only he works other street cars and full race cars)
I heard something about a surge tank - is that going to be a most for my pump?
C'mon what else is crucial here for my Intank Pump???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*

We've already provided the answers, my man. If you use the Walbro intank pump you're likely to starve the engine of fuel when going around turns at less than 1/4 tank. To make sure that doesn't happen, you must a) run a surge tank, OR b) go back to the stock intank pump and add an inline, OR c) figure out how to make the Walbro intank unit work. Only a handful of folks have ever accomplished that. You may hurt your engine in the process, so good luck.
That's all there is to it. End of story.


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*

You should listen to the advice these guys are giving you. It comes from experience.
Fueling isnt something that you want to take risks with. It doesnt make sense to replace a perfectly good OEM pump with an "upgraded" pump that may or may not cause fuel starvation issues. 
I replaced my pump when it died with a Tyrolsport in tank pump. It took me a long time to get it working relatively safely. But I still have to be careful when I get below 1/4 tank. I am planning on going back to the OEM setup as soon as I can get my hands on one.
Once you get inside the tank, you will understand why the OEM fuel pump setup is superior to the aftermarket in-tank pumps. There will be no way of utilizing the baffling system. It will just draw fuel straight off the bottom of the tank. But if you are running low, and you take a corner, there will not be any fuel available, and no surge tank to act as a reserve. 
Also, you will have to modify the OEM pump housing in order to install the aftermarket pump. This means that you cant switch back to the OEM pump if you change your mind (at least not without additional cost).


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

ok then the inline pump will be on the engine bay or where the fuel filter goes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slytle* »_You should listen to the advice these guys are giving you. It comes from experience.

Thank you! I realize that because I'm the guy selling parts I can't possibly provide trustworthy information, that I can't be objective, and that I only want to pull money out of people's pockets...
















_Quote »_I replaced my pump when it died with a Tyrolsport in tank pump. It took me a long time to get it working relatively safely. But I still have to be careful when I get below 1/4 tank.

Exactly! And that Tyrolsport intank is what? That's right it's the Walbro intank. But, don't trust me on the matter. What could I possibly know? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TTURBO* »_ok then the inline pump will be on the engine bay or where the fuel filter goes? 

Once *again*... this is how it is set up in a Mk4 VW: 

Add a drop-in harness to that for a quick, safe, and easy installation and you're done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_So what HP should my TT 225 fuel pump be good to? I talked to a guy on here by the name of GiannosTT225Q Roadster who claims close to 400 AWHP and stock fuel pump with 630cc injectors...(I already have my Walbro just curious if this sounds right) here is a direct quote from him. 


I use my stock TT225 pump with 630cc siemens injectors. I make around 350whp at 25psi daily. I never let my tank go below half, but then again I dont run at the track. I only race on a straight line from stanstill. I am at work now and I dont have my dyno chart with me. When I dynoed I made 395 at 28psi. I only made 3 runs @ 28psi since I am still on a stock block and I didnt want to blow my engine.
Cant talk more now. Will be back for more info if requested.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What doesn't add up is the output. That 400awhp translates to about 480 at the crank (assuming a 20% driveline loss). Does that sound at all reasonable for pump fuel? I'd like to see his AFRs.










If he is using water/meth that's doable on pump gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (velocity196)*

I am using water methanol injection and 100 octane gas with octane booster on top.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

Doh







it's not pump none the less it has been proven by at least one person I know. I think he's over 450 actually. Pump 93 or 94, whatever the highest is in Canada.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

Mods are: no-name turbo (probably T3/T4 57 trim .63 hot side), AEB head, custom tubular exhaust manifold with 38mm external wastegate, w/m injection, fmic, 3" exhaust, 6-puk springless clutch, lightweight flywheel, powergasket, 3" maf, ebc, diode, 630cc siemens injectors and REVO STAGE 2 with lemmiwinks tweeks (primary fuel injection -25%, ignition +9.75 deg), REVO SPS3 Timing 9, Fuel 6-7, High Boost 9. Mult fuel trims at -14.5%. No bad idle, no cold start issues. I check everything everyday with VAG-COM. W/M comes in at 4100 rpm and boost comes in at 4300-4500 rpm. No boost spikes, 25psi constand from 5000 rpm to redline.


----------



## Scott[email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiannosTT225Q Roadster* »_I am using water methanol injection and 100 octane gas with octane booster on top.

YES, now, it makes perfect sense. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anybody that's been paying attention knows that I'm an avid proponent of water/alcohol injection! Nice build, Giannos.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

ekk!! That charge pipe is frankish! Sorry







obviously does it's job tho. 390 and counting


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Like you manifold sep why the flex thingy on the dump tube?


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Thank you all
I believe my injectors were bought from USRT or 034efi, not sure though ( I live far far away from you guys and I had INA send me some parts). 
The charge pipe is the OEM TT225 pipe and OEM hose with an extension. Its now fully polished and looks great. 
The tubular manifold has 50mm OD almost equal length primaries. 
I had to put the flex pipe on the dump tube because of a very tight fit on the 225, so in case anything extents because of heat, or in the presence of any vibration there is less chance to brake anything.
I made everything on my own.
I do not believe I would be putting down such horsepower if I didnt have the w/m. It allows huge ignition advance and riches the mixture a lot. I see no cf's above 4 deg (even in 40 deg Celsius days here) and I can run all the boost I want (well, up to 28-30 psi is doable).
Lower-end torque is great too. Much like a stock TT225. Boost is noticeable at around 4300 rpm, I have around 20psi at 4800 rpm and 25 psi from 5000 to 7000+ rpm.
I dont know much about my turbo. Could just be an ebay turbo. It was given to me. I have put nearly 1500 miles on it and its still good. If it goes bad I will change it to a DBB when I finally do my rods.
Do not get me wrong, I do not use an extra fuel pump, put I would if I ever wanted to race my car constantly. I also dont like to take turns at high speeds with my car, too risky to do it on public roads.I also never let my fuel reservoir go below half (TT fuel gauges are prone to failure and can give faulty readings). I only like to drag race my friends


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

Your running that power through stock rods?...


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (sleeply337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeply337* »_Your running that power through stock rods?...

Yes, touch wood it still holds strong. I dont beat the car all the time. If I have to race (just friendly drag races), I let my car warm well and its max 2-3 runs , I only go WOT for a max of 15-20 seconds and then I let off. All the other time I take it easy on the engine.
I plan on doing rods Christmas time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and proly go for a bigger turbo, preferably DBB.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump ([email protected])*

Scott if you plan on doing a few hours of road racing with your mk4, how would you install the inline pump as suplement to the intank pump, below fuel tank with the fuel filter or in the engine bay? 
And is their any pros and cons to either of the solutions?


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im just curious with you putting the inline pump next to the engine like that. Did you have any problems with it? I have a GT 3076 and it builds up alot of heat and I was needed to install a Walbro 255 Inline pump and I was wondering if I pump there as well would I be good to go?
Polo


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump ([email protected])*

Hi Scott, friend I have three doubts,
1.- what are the cons/pros of the inline fuel pump installed at one side of the fuel filter location? after or before fuel filter?
2.- how do you compare Walbro & Bosch pumps noise? I have read that Walbro tends to produce a lot of noise compared to Bosch ones.
3.- do you have any installation pics or steps for the inline pump harness?
Thanks a lot for your help,



_Modified by elio at 11:32 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Walbro 255 Intank or APR Intank Fuel Pump (elio)*

I had a 2001 jetta big turbo setup with a walbro intank with zero problems, this was back in 2001-2002. I would race the car with 1/4 tank or less for weight reasons and never had a problem, around corners, up turny mountian roads, ect. Guess I insalled it correctly???? literally, i would race around with the gas light on for a short while with out an issue. 
I just put a intank walbro in my big turbo a4, also running without an issue. Many people I know here in colorado run the walbro intank in their mk4's, once again, with zero issues. what gives?


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

Im running a 255 intank feeding a swirl pot to a 044 pump inline, the 255 does away with the stock surge set up. i went with the higher flowing intank for piece of mind feeding the 044


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (nikk)*


----------



## nikk (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

???


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (nikk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikk* »_Im running a 255 intank feeding a swirl pot to a 044 pump inline, the 255 does away with the stock surge set up. i went with the higher flowing intank for piece of mind feeding the 044 

I believe the handslap to the head was because you'd want to run the stock surge setup in the tank to prevent sucking up air and drying up the surge tank. There is really no point to upgrading your intank with a surge tank, the surge is not going to be under much pressure and the intank is going to flow far more than it would at base fuel pressure (take your pick, 3 or 4 bar). Stock intank is the way to go for a surgetank setup IMO.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

anyone got a video of an walbro in line or a Bosch 044 inline, would be interested to see how noisy they are!


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey there, So I got the walbro inline fuel pump, it came with my turbo kit and now I guess I need the harness, does it come with instructions? Since this pump will be installed outside the tank (lets say the engine bay) what happens with the original pump? And where does the harness connects from and to? Thanks for any help, also is there any discounts on the harness? I looked at it on the USRT website...


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey man saw you were online... hope you dont mind helping me out a bit? Well I got a turbo kit (GT28RS) and it came with the walbro inline pump, I'm looking to get the harness right now but I came up with some doubts... If I install my inline pump in the engine bay then my original pump will feed it? Where does the harnes come from and goes to? I mean where do you connect it at and to? Seems like a clean install, isn't the engine bay a little hot for the pump, just wondering? Anyway I'm ready to install my turbo, fuel pump, injectors and I want to have everything ready before I start, thanks for any input!


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Scott I sent you a pm.


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

anyone figure out how to modify the stock in tank parts to work with the intank walbro


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

2.0t mk2 said:


> anyone figure out how to modify the stock in tank parts to work with the intank walbro


I don't remember having to modify my stock intank parts at all to except the Walbro pump I put in.


----------



## Tsah (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi,
Someone has already found a solution to this problem?!
Thanks


----------



## Tsah (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

